# Photos from frist haunted trail....



## drail14me (Oct 12, 2008)

Hi everyone. Thanks for all the advice on the haunted trail. Here are a few shots of what some of the stuff we've done. We're looking forward to the party tomorrow night!!

This guy will swoop down a zip line into the face of trail walkers!










This is a stump that I threw a mask, hat and shirt on. It's dimly lit and holds your attention while something else happens!!!!










another simple attention holder. This is just a white towel over a stump. It's just down the trail from the grave yard. The strobe lights give it a little illumination...just enough to make you wonder what it is and what it's going to do to you.










Grave yard scene... This is with a FITCO ground fogger...until my replacement Mister Kool arrives. The FITCO does good while it has ice but it melts the ice FAST!!!










Jack the Pumpkin King....I love this scene!!! Watch out behind you for his little minions!!!










I'll try to post more photos later.

Thanks,
Dennis


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Love the graveyard and the scarecrow. Very spooky.


----------

